# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Blindedarmontsteking?

## claudia123

ik heb bijna alle symptonen van een blindedarmontsteking. ik ben al bij de dokter geweest en uit bloedonderzoek bleek dat ik een ontsteking heb. toen ben ik doorgestuurd naar het ziekenhuis. daar hebben ze nog meer onderzoeken gedaan

ik heb al 10 dagen pijn aan de linkerkant naast me navel en sinds gisteren ook steken rechts onder. ik ben vooral heeeel erg misselijk en moe. 

in het ziekenhuis ging ze op me buik drukken en in me anus voelen maar dat deed allemaal niet zo veel pijn, ik voelde het wel maar niet heel erg.

nu moet ik pas over twee weken terug komen voor een scan van mijn buik en dan twee dagen later weer, voor een gesprek met de chirurg.

maar mijn buik doet elke dag meer pijn. ik las op internet over een acute blindedarmontsteking. maar bij mij gaat het allemaal heel langzaam. kan het zo zijn dat ik een deze dagen wel heel veel pijn krijg en dat het wel een noodzaak is om gelijk te opereren? of gaat het gewoon langzaam aan?

alvast bedankt  :Big Grin: 

groetjes claudia

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Claudia,

Als je elke dag meer en meer pijn krijgt zou ik persoonlijk in ieder geval de huisarts bellen en hem/haar vragen wat je hiermee aan moet!
De klachten die je beschrijft duiden niet meteen op een acute blindedarmontsteking ...
-Hoe gaat het met je stoelgang? Is er kans dat je met een verstopping zit?
-Raar dat op je buik duwen geen pijn deed, is dat nog steeds zo (als je zelf duwt)?

Hou alles goed in de gaten meid en aarzel niet om je arts te bellen aub, beter een keer teveel bellen dan een keer te weinig  :Wink: !

Sterkte!!
Agnes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Claudia,

Deze klachten komen mij zéér bekend voor. Mijn moeder heeft 3x precies hetzelfde gehad. Ook bij haar werd er eerst aan een blindedarmontsteking gedacht, maar later bleek dit toch niet zo te zijn. De eerste keer met deze klachten lagen haar darmen in de knoop (ze weten nog steeds niet hoe dit kon) en de tweede keer had ze last van galstenen (ook dan heb je pijn aan die zijde van je buik) de derde keer bleek haar galblaas ontstoken te zijn, en die hebben ze er toen per direct uitgehaald. Sindsdien gaat alles weer goed met haar, en heeft ze nergens meer last van gehad!
Hoop dat ze bij jou ook snel iets vinden, wie weet is het bij jou wel gewoon een blindedarmontsteking, maar zou zeker niet te lang wachten met die pijn, Uit ervaring spreek ik dat dit steeds erger en erger wordt (mn moeder kon opeen geven moment geen stap meer verzetten etc)

Heel veel succes! En hoop dat je snel wat meer duidelijkheid krijgt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

